# Any avid Cruiseaholics?



## oldbeachgal (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm just curious if there are any avid cruisers on this forum? I have been on 24 cruises to Mexican Riviera, Caribbean Islands, Alaska, Australia/New Zealand, New England and the West Coast.

I have cruised the most on Carnival. Other cruise lines used were Royal Caribbean, Princess and NCL.

Which cruise destination has been your favorite? What is your favorite Cruise line?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow, you’ve been on lots of cruises.   I’m just a junior member with the league of cruisers.   My favorite?    Galápagos Islands and perhaps China and  a riverboat cruise in Europe.   My husband recently passed, so I’m joining a gaggle of senior women who travel solo with one of my nieces on cruises (she is a travel agent).    I’ll be having my own cabin (ouch $$$$) to check out cruising/traveling alone.


----------



## oldbeachgal (Oct 14, 2018)

Debbie in Seattle: First, I am so sorry to read about the loss of your dear hubby. 

My mom was the one who introduced me to cruising. She always loved cruising by herself! She was a super social person, so she could make friends wherever she went! 

I would love to try a solo cruise, just once! I'm a quiet person, but have often thought it would be fun to just be somewhere where nobody knows me and I can do what I want, when I want on the cruise. But, then again, I may get lonely and bored!! Perhaps a short cruise might be good! 

It is amazing how much the cruise lines charge for single occupancy!!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 14, 2018)

My friends daughter is a travel agent and was telling me Norwegian has a bunch of cabins for singles, they’ve got a great set up.   I asked if it was just younger ‘kids’ and she said no, all sorts of folks.   I’m not concerned about being alone, for me it’s having to go solo to the dining room.


----------



## oldbeachgal (Oct 14, 2018)

From what I have seen, the cruise line will at times put other "solo" cruisers at the same dining table. I think it's a good idea!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

I’ve never been on a cruise vacation. I’ve only been on ferries. 
My parents used to go on a cruise once a year and the shipped they travelled were incredible. I suppose they all are. 
People say the food on cruise ships is amazing. The Galapagos Island would be incredible to visit.


----------



## needshave (Dec 13, 2018)

We take a cruise every year, typically over the Christmas holidays. We have always cruised on NCL, however, this year will be the first exception and we will be cruising the Panama Canal on Holland America. We purchased an outside Stateroom so we could witness navigation thru the canal.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 15, 2018)

needshave said:


> We take a cruise every year, typically over the Christmas holidays. We have always cruised on NCL, however, this year will be the first exception and we will be cruising the Panama Canal on Holland America. We purchased an outside Stateroom so we could witness navigation thru the canal.



Please let me know how your cruise through the Panama Canal is!     I’m currently researching that.   I’m looking at an Oceanic cruise line that starts in Seattle and ends in Miami.    This cruise goes through the Panama Canal and to Cuba.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2018)

Been on at least a dozen cruises.  My favorite had to be Transatlantic.  Soooo relaxing.  We're heading for a few days in New Orleans this winter, then onto a week's cruise in the Caribbean.


----------



## Trade (Jan 10, 2019)

When I saw "Cruising" I thought you meant this kind of cruising: 

<font size="3">


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2019)

I loved that movie!


----------

